# DVD stuck in player on tv/dvd combo



## dietrhodes (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a dvd stuck in the player of the tv/dvd combo. How do I get it dislodged? Brand is Haier


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

The only way I have found is to take it apart/take the cover off. It should fairly easy after that. ( I assuming this is a home player)

BG


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

You can try unplugging the tv/dvd combo and letting it sit for a few minutes. Then when you plug it back in, it might eject the disk. 

I'm not sure if it will work or not, but it does work for some other cd related players and it isn't that hard to do anyway.


----------

